# joey to multiple TVs?



## vttrtom

I currently have dish VP722 which serves an HD tv and two non HD tvs off of the 2nd receiver. I also have a VP211 for a separate HD TV.

Question can 1 hopper and 1 joey replace the above?
hopper for main HD TV
Joey for second HD TV and also connect to the two non HD tv's. It would be rare for tvs off the joey to be used at the same time so having them all on the same station is not a problem.


----------



## 356B

I have a Joey connect to one HDTV and have Joey mirrored two SDTV with no issues.


----------



## vttrtom

great! so the Joey has a separate output for the no HD tvs that you mirror and you also can use the HD output from the same joey for the HD tv?


----------



## DishTim

356B said:


> I have a Joey connect to one HDTV and have Joey mirrored two SDTV with no issues.


Please explain exactly how you are mirroring Joey to 2 other TV's, thanks.


----------



## 356B

DishTim said:


> Please explain exactly how you are mirroring Joey to 2 other TV's, thanks.


Composite cables out of the Joey to a RF modulator/composite to coaxial cable, (mine's Radio Shack)... to coax (RG59 is acceptable for Joey's only), to Coax cable splitter's if necessary for multiple SDTVs. 
Currently I'm running two SDTVs and a HDTV off 1 joey with not issues.


----------



## jbrucka

Excellent. This is the news I wanted to hear. Thanks!


----------



## bnewt

356B said:


> Composite cables out of the Joey to a RF modulator/composite to coaxial cable, (mine's Radio Shack)... to coax (RG59 is acceptable for Joey's only), to Coax cable splitter's if necessary for multiple SDTVs.
> Currently I'm running two SDTVs and a HDTV off 1 joey with not issues.


would this same type of setup function with the hopper? but with the hopper, wouldn't it have a 2nd tuner so that it could function like a 722?

also, would this signal be able to be combined with the ota signal on a single cable?


----------



## garys

No, although the Hopper has the three sat tuners, it's more like a 612 with pip, not a 722 as all the outputs show the same program. Also, none of the Hopper/Joey's outputs are coax, so unless you used a converter to get coax, how would you combine it with an ota signal?


----------

